# Can pigeons and finches be housed together?



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

I've got two adopters who are interested in housing finches in the same aviary as their king pigeons. Obviously the aviary would have to be safe and equipped for both the big kings and the tiny finches. 

I've never seen the two together. If I had to guess, I think it would be OK, but luckily- I don't have to guess, I have PT!

???

Thanks,


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't think it would be a good idea.
Pigeons do carry some diseases, canker for one, that could make the Finches sick. Then there is the size difference.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Elizabeth, I agree with Charis but primarily because of the size difference. I don't think I would house them in the same aviary even with a divider between them unless it is a solid wall.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

When I was a kid we have this aviary patio where I put different kinds of birds together. I put finches (different kinds), mourning doves, parrots, parakeets, etc. They ended up developing hierarchy and that certain height was for them. I didn't put my 2 pigeons in there though because I want to release them for flying.

I think it depends how big is the aviary and how aggressive or territorial birds are. At my aviary the finches were the most aggressive and my mourning doves were the sweetest. The parrot made the most irrirating noise and their bite was painful. They lived happily and cooperating. Obviously the patio aviary was the size of a patio room and probably 8 foot high. I have to use a ladder just to catch any birds.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Apart from the safety issue, it is really hard to keep finches from darting out the door...they are so small and flighty that I lost one or two several different times when I raised them....you would have to be so much more careful and have double doors if finches were part of the flock that you might not need for just the Kings.


----------

